# New Rescue Cat - Please Help!



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi,

I fell in love with a cat that was shown on facebook by a rescue centre that I follow regularly. He is 4-5 years and lived 4 months in the rescue centre with 2 cats. I have had cats for 16 years now (oldest one is 16), I've had a rescued kitten (died at 15) and a 1 year old I took in who was a stray, whose now 4.

So I got the cat on Saturday, and he didnt seem to put up much of a fight getting in the cat carrier. I had set up a little hidey hole cupboard for him in the bathroom, with lots of blankets and things to hide under. I got a lock for the inside of the door and the outside, and a lock for the door that links the bathroom with the rest of the house, so my two other cats couldnt go in and scratch at the door to alarm him.

After the car journey, he practically ran out out of the cat carrier and flew round the bathroom, scratched at the window to get out before I got past him to let him settle in on his own. He set up camp in the cupboard and was using his litter tray, but not eating other than a few cat treats I left out for him. If I approached, he was so stressed he started wheezing. A few days later the wheezing has stopped, but if I approach he hisses and spits. 

Yesterday I was worried - his litter tray was undisturbed for 24 hours, so I figured he wasnt drinking. I tried gently putting a towel around him so that I could try to check his bladder and make sure he wasn't dehydrated. He absolutely flipped out, clawed me all up my arm (to the point where I'm now on antibiotics for a skin infection). He then managed to climb right up into the (unused and empty) water tank and he's been there now for over 24 hours. I physically can't get to him, and getting the water tank out is going to be a battle. I threw some tuna in for him and managed (risking getting my face clawed off) to lower in a bowl with water in. He seemed to have peed in there as it did smell a little of urine so that was a good thing at least! UPDATE - He was heard scrambling back into the tank after using the litter tray (bless him)

So, my question is really do I try to stop worrying about him, leave him in the empty water tank and throw food/water in there for a few weeks? Take the water tank out? I have a huge cat climber thing (its 6 ft in height and has 6 spots for him to hide in) that I can put in the cupboard so he feels safer. I am supposed to be taking him to the vets in 2/3 weeks time to get his 2nd set of vaccinations, but I can't see how I'm going to catch him to do this, so I might leave it and start the course again in a few months.

I knew it was going to be tough getting a rescue cat, and I really really want to help this little guy, but its stressing me out so much, Im struggling to know what to do. I know how to handle cats that dont particularly want me to be near them, and how to win them round, but I'm not experienced at dealing with this level of anxiety/terror/rage in a cat!

Please please help!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor little one and what a challenge for you too. I don't think I'm the best person to help, but I'll try as it's very late and looks like no one else is still up, so I'll have a go until someone more used to dealing with terrified cats comes on.

Has he got a name yet? I would leave him wherever he feels safest at the moment and try to get him used to you being around, so that he begins to trust you and hopefully will venture out in his own time when he doesn't feel so threatened and scared. I would go and sit in there for as long as I could spare the time, make sure you keep talking to him so he gets used to the sound of your voice. It doesn't really matter what you say, read a book out loud, recite poetry, just let him calm down and realise that you're friendly and not a threat. Give him food and water, and as time goes on he should, I hope, let you place it in rather than throw it, and take out any remains, calmly, talking to him all the time, telling him what nice food it is etc etc.

If there is any where close by to plug in a Feliway plug, that might help and there is a natural supplement called zylkene (made from milk) which calms cats and helps them when they are stressed and anxious. Here is a link to some on Amazon, but I have read that some people buy it more economically in larger quantities, which they can then divide up to the required dose. It can be mixed with wet food, so you can start that right away. Not sure if it's available on the high street, but a quick google should help. http://www.amazon.co.uk/pets/dp/B0048PN898.

I don't know what you're feeding, other than tuna, but if you feed wet, you don't have to worry so much about dehydration. Most people on here are of the opinion that wet food is much healthier anyway, and you can always mix a dessertspoon of extra water in with it to make sure he stays hydrated.

He might actually settle and lose his fear quicker than you think, once he understands that his new home is safe, food is given on demand and you are really a nice person! Please let us know how he goes on and it would be lovely to see some photos when he's feeling happier.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am afraid the whole of the 2nd paragraph concerns me. Cupboards - locks on door 

How deep is this ester tank the poor cat must be frightened to death. Do you life alone ? He can't stay in the Estée tank and throwing food in is not caring for a rescue cat who has been confined to a cage for months. In my opinion if you don't have help you need to contact the rescue centre for help. 

Once he is out of the cupboard he needs a space like a spare bedroom where he can settle properly.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I read it that he was in the bathroom, with a cupboard to nest in and the locks were on the bathroom door, to stop other cats pushing the door open and getting in. 

My own cats love my bathroom cupboard as the hot water cylinder is in there and they will actually pull open the door and snuggle down on all my clean sheets kept in there.

It's not an ideal situation though, with the poor cat inside a tank and the suggestion of ringing the rescue centre for help and advice is a good one.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for your lovely reply jansheff  

I didnt find your reply particularly helpful cookie, as Ive rang the shelter already but thanks for the suggestion! It might be helpful to think before you reply that people on here are animal lovers and only have animal's best interests in mind. 

The smaller space the better as far as I'm concerned for this cat. He is terrified in a large space, and the bathroom itself is probably too large for him to feel comfortable AT THE MOMENT. No, I'm not going to keep the cat in a water tank for the rest of his life, nor cooped up in a bathroom. It is likely that he will stay in the bathroom cupboard for a few weeks purely because it is the safest and most comfortable place for him, AT THE MOMENT. And, as far as I'm concerned his surroundings at the moment are a jump up from the shelter, and certainly a step forwards to a time when he has the run of the house and the garden, with my other two cats for company.

Anyway, enough being defensive! 

This morning, as I went in the spare room next to the bathroom, I heard him escaping back to his water tank and went in to find little dirty footprints around my bathroom, the litter tray used, and a few munchies eaten off the window ledge. A huge relief! I chatted to him as I got ready for work, and he didnt growl until I peeked into the water tank! I can just about see him in there. He is all black and the biggest eyes, which is what made me fall in love with him in the first place! He growled but didnt hiss at me, until I put my arm in and emptied some tuna into the cat bowl I'd managed to get in there. He had eaten all the tuna I'd left for him in the night, and this is such a HUGE step that I felt like crying. He'd barely eaten anything all week and that was the most he's eaten since I got him (nearly a week ago now). I had mixed water with the tuna, so he'll be staying rehydrated too.

So, all in all, today is an improvement  Baby steps with him I think! 

Oh, thanks for the suggestion with the feliway. I've got a spray which Ive been spraying the room with, and his bedding, and the entire bathroom. Being a bathroom though, I have no power outlets but I am going to see if I can get a vertical multipoint charger and get the cable under the door later today.

I'm still in two minds about leaving him in the tank for a week (he's been in there for two days now) as he's actually improved his stress levels in there and getting the tank out is going to stress him out so much. Saying that, I'm at least covered for infected cat scratches for the next week with the antibiotics so might be worth doing it sooner rather than later. I do have to take him to the vet in two weeks too, for his second vaccination.

Oh, heres the photo that made me fall in love with him in the first place, and a name, I have been thinking Huxley but I'd quite like to see him for longer than a minute before I decide fully. (Slasher has been an option with the state of my arm at the mo hahah)


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Well done; you're clearly making progress. Many people would have asked the rescue to take him away, pronto!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Well done for persevering Zoe. It sounds like there are a few hopeful signs already and I bet you were never so pleased to see all those little footprints on the floor!

Anyway, I am sure that there are more experienced people out there, but years ago, I rehomed a cruelty case via the RSPCA. She had been starved, kicked and all her whiskers cut off. I got her home and she shot into the shoe cupboard in the kitchen, where she stayed for two weeks, shredding anything and everyone which came in through the cupboard door. 

We left food and litter tray within easy reach and after an initial 16 hours, both were visited when we were not there. Little buy little we gained her trust and she turned out to be the most loving companion you could hope for. Not everyone would have had the patience, but in Seb's case, it paid off in bucketloads.

I really hope the same is true for you. It is very early days, and certainly there is the hope and potential for cats to behave completely differently when they loosen up. Good luck - and please give her lots of time xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement Blaise 

Thanks so much for sharing Alison, I have spoken to a few people now who have taken in rescues, but none with a case so similar to my own. I think the key is patience patience patience like you've said.

Enjoying this forum a lot, it has to be said. And it saves me boring my non-cat loving friends with endless worries and cat updates hah! :Cat


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

If he's been out of the tank/cupboard to use the litter tray and eat stuff off the window bottom, I'd be putting all his food out in the bathroom now, to encourage him out more. 

Just in case you aren't aware - there's a school of thought that we shouldn't give cats tuna too frequently. It's ok as an occasional treat, but something to do with a high mercury content affecting the brain. I tend to use pilchards to give mine a treat now and again and they are nice and smelly, so should tempt him out.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

big round of applause for being so patient and caring with him.
Can you order some Zylkene and add it to his wet food? Royal canin calm is also helpful if he will eat some dry.
I can't wait to follow his progress and see how he blossoms.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zylkene-/281737311733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4198da35f5
order the largest 450mg and just open the capsule to sprinkle out a dose....but I would be generous and aim for 150mg a day
https://fetch.co.uk/royal-canin-fel...1BXWTvx424y4PSX8zh0NRNOPTzam5l-4iMaAprl8P8HAQ


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

So much good advice. Thank you all so much   

I stocked up on some more feliway today and checked out the various 'calming' food stuffs in pets at home. I boycott amazon, but did look at the one that was suggested in an earlier post but couldnt see it in pets at home. He's not eating very much at all at the moment, so I'm reluctant to put anything on his food to change the taste. The tuna was an attempt to kick start his appetite, but he doesn't seem to have eaten much or even left his water tank (smh) today. I put him some expensive (revolting smelling) pilchard and tuna cat food in with him before I went to bed, some fresh chicken in his cupboard, and left him a few cat treats in the bathroom to encourage him as much as possible to come out! I think tomorrow I'm going to take the tank out and have the most fantastic cat climbing frames (5 ft 11) to put in his cupboard. It has 6 places on it for him to sleep at different heights, some covered, some not, so fingers crossed he feels safer in that. Then I'm not going to attempt to touch him for at least a week, so hoping lack of contact, but hearing voice and getting food from me regularly as well as the feliway will make a difference!

Meanwhile,Mara, my cat who is usually pretty antisocial inside my house has started being very affectionate with me, and sleeping on the bed! Anyone else found this before? She must be so suspicious that there's another cat in the house!

PS. Thanks for the Zyklene and Calm cat food - getting both now! You're a star!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds as though he might prefer to come out when it's dark and is avoiding coming out in daylight at the moment. Revolting smelling is good, as far as cats are concerned.... the smellier the better, it's what tempts them to eat. :Vomit

This must be a hell of a big cupboard, if you can get a 5 ft plus cat tree in there! I'm sure you are doing the right thing by not trying to touch him or anything. In fact I remember reading someone's advice on a big US cat forum once that the best way to get a cat to come to you and want your attention is to ignore it. Softly softly, catchee monkey and all that! :Cat

EDITED to add - just found this on a Cat's Protection League website and thought it might be helpful
http://www.birmingham.cats.org.uk/birmingham/feature-pages/caring-for-timid-cats/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Zylkene seems to be pretty palatable, and when mixed into a blob of Primula it seems to become irresistible!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I love that webpage!!! It's amazing, and reassuring that I'm doing mostly the right things. I spent a quarter of an hour serenading 'Slasher' (Huxley really) with all the songs I could think of, bizarrely Red Dwarf's theme song. Good that it says to be normal level of noise, I made a mistake with my first rescue, Night by trying to be quiet around him and he remained jumpy until about a year before he died when he finally relaxed! It even mentions knocking on the door before I go into the room which I've been doing, to give him prior warning that I'm coming in so he can hide.

Its a brilliant website


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I will try Primula for sure 

Here's the cat climbing centre, being tested by my older cat which will fit inside the cupboard 

View media item 74648


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Im so happy with the improvements Huxley is making. Today, he had a pretty stressful hour, during which I had to dismantle the cupboard, take a side off, so I could get the water tank down and usher him out of it. Then, we put the new 5 ft 11 cat frame in there and it fits so well. With a duvet and his towel in there it made a lovely little home for him, and after feliwaying the crap out of everything, I disappeared for a few hours leaving him to get re-settled in. He didnt stress too much during the entire event, there was no anxiety asthma attack, just some growling and a few swipes at me ushering him out with a towel. (He really doesnt like towels!) 

He's had a few bits to eat, and used his litter tray. His little mucky footprints were round the sink as I'd left the tap dripping for him, so I guess he prefers that to a water bowl. (Of course!) He's been out and about twice - AND in the day which is great! I will await my 3am wake up call, where he sits in the window and sings the song of his people (probably summoning them to rescue him), with excitement!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Jan.. just read the page you referred to in your post:
http://www.birmingham.cats.org.uk/birmingham/feature-pages/caring-for-timid-cats/

There was a sentence in there which brought tears to my eyes"
"Brushing is a marvellous way to calm your nervous cat. The regular strokes of the soft bristles mimic the grooming tongue of her mother when he was very young, reminding him of a time when she was loved, cared for, fed, nursed, washed, and comforted and safe."
It reminded me so much of my long departed Seb, who had such a horrible time before she came to live with us. I like to think we helped her realise that after everything she'd been through, there were still people who could be trusted, who would love and care for her, and would ensure she was always fed and comforted, and perhaps most important of all, kept safe.

Zoe, watching that transformation take place is unbelievably rewarding, even if it takes a very, very, long time! (though it sounds as if you're already making progress )


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like things are improving very well, patience is the name of the game. One little tip which I don't think has been mentioned. When we got our Bunty who was very nervous to begin with and just stayed under an armchair in our spare room for four weeks, when she started to get a little more confident, rather than try to touch her, I got a fishing rod (feather on a stick) and used that to touch her gently and she would eventually play with it, then I progressed to hands on. Now, two years later, I can't shut her up!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

My cats have never enjoyed being brushed. Well, one enjoys it so much, his entire body arches and he has to get up and turn around, only for me to do it again and he does another 180 degrees. Very cute. 

Thanks for the tip Charity, I have a few toys on sticks so can easily adapt one to be a feather on a stick. 

I think feliway is working wonders for my Huxley, after I took the tank out yesterday, he'd eaten in the night and today had his first full meal - without me seeing him of course. I rewarded him by reading him a bedtime story.

My brother died about 4 years ago now, and after he died I couldn't read a book. Ive always been an avid reader until he died, and for some reason the grief meant that I just couldnt concentrate on a book. I think reading outloud to Huxley will be a healing experience for us both.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@ZoeM what a poignant update.
I unearthed a bag of the Royal canin calm dry food today....if you would like a 'sample' for Huxley to try please send me a pm with your address


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi ZoeM I have only just caught up with your thread but it sounds like you are making great progress with lovely Huxley.Hope things keep on improving for you both x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Polly!

This forum has been amazing, so encouraging and thoughtful, AND helpful! Definitely helped me and Huxley


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Another good day today. 

Huxley is spending an increasing amount of time out of the cupboard and pottering around the bathroom. Earlier I heard him singing his mournful song at the window and after a few minutes, I went in to see him, hearing him stealth creep back under the covers or so I thought. He'd eaten all his cat treats so I gave the packet a shake and sat down near the cupboard, tossing the treats onto the climbing platform near him. Didn't even realise for a while that he was watching me! Think that has to be our first non-violent interaction lol!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Not much to update this last few days. Huxley continues to be eating and drinking well. I can hear him pottering about and in his litter tray, so all physical signs looking good. He remains 'hidden' beneath the duvet in his cupboard when I go in to see him, and though I'm itching to peel it back when I see his bum sticking out I've managed to be good. He must be able to see me a little as he growls when I get close.

Thanks to a lovely forum member, Paddypaws, he's tried the Royal Canin Calm food and has definitely taken a liking to it, so I've ordered him a bag of this. Will mix it with his felix as I get worried about urine tract issues which the dry food seems to encourage in stressy male cats. He's also getting a dose of Zyklene every day too - again thank you so much Paddypaws for posting some out.   

I have given my other two cats a little too as they have been fighting some since Huxley arrived. Though they've not met him yet, Mara has lost 'her' room to him and Snafu, my laid-back old guy is getting chased by her as a result. They will adapt in time, and I think Snafu will enjoy Huxley's company as he misses his little friend who died in February.

So, I have a photo of Hux but it's only of his back cus that's all I've seen pretty much so not going to share it hah. I did get a fleeting glimpse of him earlier today as he didn't hear me calling his name and was eating his food when I went into the bathroom. I backed well away from the door and sat to watch him but he soon sidled back to the cupboard. 

I'm thinking of a plan for next week, as this week has been devoted to getting him less stressed in his room and cupboard without my interfering at all. I don't think he will come out of the cupboard when I'm in the bathroom anytime soon because it's not a huge space and even when I'm reading to him in the bath, I think I'd still be too close. What I'm thinking is that I have the door between the bathroom (where he is) and the spare room open, and sit in the spare room working on my laptop or reading. He can observe me then and may get more comfortable with that. What do people think? I was uncertain about introducing him to this room as it might be too soon for the increase in space. Should I persevere with seeing if he'll come out and eat with me nearby in the bathroom or try moving to the spare room so he has more distance?


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

ZoeM, sounds like all is going well, plus you have a plan!

I'd try leaving the door open to the spare room and being there to start with - once that's within his comfort zone, you can gradually move nearer, always making sure that something else (rather than him) is the object of your attention.

Good luck


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think the plan to extend his territory sounds like a good one. Would love another update on him too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There's no harm in extending his space. If he wants to come out he will, if not, he'll just stay in his hiding place and he will get more used to noises around the house. You've done really well in a short space of time.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks you guys for your support and encouragement. I have to say I look back to a week ago when I was so stressed and upset about Hux and can't believe he's come so far. It may not be far in some people's terms, but for Hux I bet they feel like mountains.

So it was two weeks today that I brought him home and its been tumultuous. 

Over the last few days, he's been out from his blanket more often than not, so I've actually seen him! He still hisses a greeting to me, but he rarely growls at me, and he's only swiped at me once! He can now watch me getting his food ready, and he cocks his head like a puppy dog when I do this. He watches my face constantly - and with his huge eyes its quite unnerving. I've been sitting a lot in the spare room next to the bathroom where his cupboard is, and he's been out a couple of times to eat, when I'm in there. Sadly when he notices me, he stealth-creeps back to the cupboard and won't come out again. 

He lets me put cat treats down quite close to him now, (only swiped at me once). As he's mad on this cat treat called cat-lix - which looks like diarrhea, so I've been putting it on the end of a cat toy stick thing and he licked it off while I held it. I don't think he's quite ready for me to start stroking him with the stick. Where he's settled makes the angle very difficult to manage and I think he'll feel threatened so he can wait to be stick-stroked.

I know I alarmed a few people when I mentioned locks on doors a while back, but to explain, my doors are so crap none of them close securely hence why locks have been necessary. I'm going to put a lock on the spare room door soon, which will more than double his space. I've thought about this a lot, and while I want to hold back giving him the extra space so he's forced to get more used to me, I don't know if this is selfish, and is more for my benefit rather than his. He will have more spaces to hide and a non-frosted window he can meow at at 3am in the morning. It will also get him more used to my noises and he can sniff at my other two cats beneath the door. What do people think?

I have another issue coming up too. He only had his first vaccination at the rescue and is due his second one by 5th August. He is aggressive when cornered for obvious reasons, and I am loathe to put himself and -myself- through the stress (pain and antibiotics lol) of capturing him for a vet visit. He's not going anywhere, anytime soon and I have no intention of letting my cats meet him for at least a month so, do you think it'd be okay if I just let his vaccinations lapse and just pay to get the entire lot re-done in a few months?

Thanks as ever for your replies!

x


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

I would contact the rescue (or the vet they use, if you know who it is), explain the situation and see what they think. They might know of a reason he needs it completed now, but if there isn't one, I can see why you would prefer to wait until he is less stressed.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following your thread with interest. You are doing so well with Huxley! And what a fab name! xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Not sure if opening the door is working at all. Huxley has been crying more and I think it's because he's too nervous to come out of the cupboard when the door is open. The litter tray is at the other end of the bathroom and I'm wondering if he's been holding it in. He used to sit on the window ledge and cry, but the last few days he's been crying just sat in his cupboard. I am terribly anxious about feline urinary tract disorder as two of my cats have suffered from this in the past and I've seen first hand how painful and awful it is for them. I have no evidence Hux has any history of this but I can't get near enough to him to have a touch of his bladder.

I guess the door is going to have to stay closed for a little while longer, at least so I can reassure myself he's peeing okay. 

Some days it feels like one step forwards, two back.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Zoe,
Sorry to hear poor Huxley is finding it hard to cope. I think what you've done so far has been fine - trial and error may well be the best way to find a solution - as long as you're prepared to be flexible (which you obviously are). Is there any way you could move the litter tray nearer his cupboard whilst the door is open, so he can use it without having to go so far?
If he's crying whilst he's sat in his cupboard though, I'd be wondering if there's a physical problem and wanting to take him to the vet. I know that for practical reasons, this might not be what you want to hear, but it's horrible to think he might be in pain and needing help.
x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Alison, I moved his litter tray and within 10 minutes I heard him using it. I also decided to leave the door open and just leave him to it, and he's been exploring and up on cupboards and under the sofa in the spare room. He even had a sniff under the door and got hissed at by Mara who was also sniffing under the door.

However, he's been crying on and off still for the last 3 hours and I'm at my wits end with worry. Apparently some cats do cry at night for whatever reason, but I really am anxious that he's in pain - I'm not at all sure, he may be crying because he really really really wants to be out! It's the sort of cry Snafu makes when he's throwing up a hair ball. 

I'm going to ring the vet -again- in the morning for the second time in a week and ask them what they suggest. I am actually frightened of catching him, because he literally turns into a whirling dervish when he's scared. He looks like such a kitten in his photos but he's a big boy, bigger than my biggest, and powerful too. 

UPDATE: Its now two hours later and he's settled down again and stopped crying. Googling it, it seems to be a fairly common problem in older rescue cats, especially those who have lived with friends! Might get some sleep now myself! Work in 2 hours hah.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think I know the kind of noise you are talking about and do not think it is anything to worry about. It is as if they are trying to sound out if there are any other cats in the area. Monty does it when he is on his excursions out of the front door....he trots up and down the street chattering constantly. I really would not stress either Huxley or your self by attempting another vet visit right now.
Is he still on Zylkene and the calm food??


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi again Zoe, well done you for persevering - one of the things about re-homing an older cat is that patience, patience, patience is required!!

Glad to hear he used his tray, cats are quite vulnerable when they're doing their thing in there so it's important he feels safe 

Re the crying, I think it would put your mind at rest to speak to the vet and take it from there. If you do need to take Huxley, can I suggest that you drop a big beach/bath towel over him and wear glasses (or sunglasses) for protection. A nice large towel really works when trying to contain claw tipped arms!

PS - has he any little toys or catnip mice etc to give him comfort/play with? and has he got something nice in the cupboard to sleep on that could be 'his'? (i.e. an old soft jumper or bed?)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Zoe I understand your fear of blocked bladder....but surely you would see some sign if this were an issue? Digging repeatedly in the tray, small clumps of wee, blood in the tray ( you could pop some kitchen towel in there on top of the litter to see the colour of the urine) , repeatedly licking his bottom
can you make him some chicken broth to increase his fluid intake ...and out put....to ease your worries?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your replies!

I managed to get out of work early today and got some sleep. He didn't cry all day - so if he was in pain surely he'd be crying all day as well as night? You're right paddypaws I would see some signs, and I'm not. From what I can hear he doesn't spend an age on the litter tray - there is nothing untoward in the litter tray. He's been drinking from the tap I leave dripping as I see fur in the sink. He also drinks cat milk so his fluid intake isnt too bad.

He is a little off his food today, but I think it's because I gave him just the felix and he's a huge fan of the Royal Canin Calm. When I put some of that in his cupboard for him, he actually ate it in front of me (a first!). He doesnt seem to actually chew, just swallow so that's not going to be very comfortable when eating dry food. 

I didn't ring the vet, I harass them so much that I start getting ashamed of ringing them. If he is off his food tomorrow I will call them. He's still obviously stressed but yes, still on the zyklene and the calms food and the feliway spray. I am getting a plug in tomorrow for the spare room that he's now camped out in, under the futon. He's also had a few meetings with my cats through the doors - less hissy meetings which is promising.

I actually think he's sleeping today, he's not been out and about much and after his night of yowling I know he needs it! LoL

Edit. Forgot to say, yes, he has a number of toys, several cat nip toys, a dangling feather thing, some spinny round thing and the only thing he's played with a tiny catnip fish.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds like he's making progress - well done!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say it's great that you're being so patient with him and persevering. Small steps, but you'll get there, I'm sure. 

My Mindy was a rescue cat who had been living as a stray and for weeks she would just squash herself between the bed and the wall in the spare room which was her safe place. We just had to let her progress at her own pace and things settled eventually. She's curled up on her blanket at the bottom of my bed as I type this, purring contentedly and giving me her 'winky blinky' look. It's strange to think back to those weeks when she first arrived! Hang in there. Hugs. X


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Minky, thanks so much for sharing - its great to hear people going through the same thing and having such a positive outcome!

After another disrupted night, I rang the rescue centre and had a chat with a lady who had dealt with Hux from the beginning. She said his crying is most likely because he's lonely and missing the shelter cats  poor baby. So I am going to make a concerted effort to let him loose with my cats (winces). I'm so scared for my soft old mummy's boy, Snafu. Mara is a bolshy little madam and will give as good as she gets but Snaf will run away!

So, with lots of chicken in hand, I fed Snaf in front of Huxley so they could see each other. Not a whisper from Huxley, and Snafu probably didn't even see Hux as he would have been entirely food focused. Mara hissed a little, and her body language was a little off, but no prolonged eye contact with Hux. The chicken definitely distracted. She was the most curious and she went back to see Hux for another look. She hissed again, and I heard a little growl from Huxley then she wandered off. 

So that wasn't a disaster was it? It's a real shame that Huxley won't come out even when I'm in the spare room because he is going to feel a little cornered in his cupboard, but there's no way I'm letting Snaf and Mara mingle with him, without being there. 

In positive news too - he's been looking much more relaxed in the cupboard, he remains lying down when he sees me, and he's even eaten a few cat treats in front of me. We've even shared a slow cat blink (in the cupboard). He loves that cupboard!

Oh, and the rescue lady also said that he didnt show any signs of urinary tract issues when they had him, just was very ill initially being severely malnourished, dehydrated and flea-ridden, so there is no reason he would get that now and I just need to stop being anxious about it!  She also confirmed that it would be okay to let his vaccinations lapse until he's more settled.


----------



## Kidlington (Aug 26, 2013)

I've just come across your thread about Huxley. 
It sounds like the rescue didn't tell you he was feral - as he seems to behaving like a feral cat. Or that he was bonded to his two companions.
If he was easy to get into a cat basket at the rescue but became a different cat when he got home, it does sound odd. 

What rescue did you get him from? Is it a reputable one with a cat behaviourist attached? 

I've never rehomed a feral cat so I've no idea how I'd start - it might be he was an outdoor cat before and has never been indoors.... can you ask the rescue more questions about the two remaining cats? ie are they still there, are they bonded, what food they eat, etc? It might give you more clues as to your cat's background and how to handle him. 


Kidlington


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Kidlington said:


> I've just come across your thread about Huxley.
> It sounds like the rescue didn't tell you he was feral - as he seems to behaving like a feral cat. Or that he was bonded to his two companions.
> If he was easy to get into a cat basket at the rescue but became a different cat when he got home, it does sound odd.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for your reply 

I got him from a very reputable rescue. They do have a behaviourist too I believe. I'm happy with how Huxley is progressing and with support and encouragement and advice from the lovely people here, as well as from my vet and the rescue, I think Hux will do okay 

The two remaining cats ate the same as Hux - standard wet pouches. Not sure what you mean by bonded. Apparently, Hux was put in with the two girls because he was sad on his own and after a day of hissing and complaints all settled down. Obviously a rescue is a different environment to a home environment and needs must in regards to how the cats are looked after. She also said that Huxley was there for four months and only hissed at new members of staff in the final month he was there, he was also showing affection to her by nudging her hand with his head.

So I think he will get there with me. He's come on in leaps and bounds in the nearly three weeks Ive had him.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, this is lovely news Zoe. Really, you are making great strides, especially as it;s still relatively early days! Well done, and a tentative scratch to Huxley x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you are doing really well and three weeks is no time at all. It sounds as if he either didn't have a lot of contact with people in his previous life (he may have been in a multi cat household where he wasn't bothered about but would explain why he likes being with other cats and not on his own) or he has just been a stray for a long time with no human contact). He will never be comfortable around people in general but he will grow to bond with you. Love, time and patience will bring him round.
_My little cat, who died last year, hated the world and would hiss, growl and run away from simply everyone but he grew to adore us and stuck to me like glue. I can honestly say there are very few cats I've had such a close relationship with. _


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies and Charity, your cat sounded like a sweetheart!! My very timid little black cat who passed away in February was much like that, and since he's died, I swear I'm only remembering what a cutey he was with me, and forgetting how much he hated everyone in general and even ran away from me if I directly approached.

Hux has had an eventful few days -laughs- After meeting my two cats with minimum fuss all was going as per - usual little hisses in greeting me and pretty much staying in his cupboard until the nights. His crying at night seemed to have decreased - though it could be that I am sleeping through it better. I found answering him with a little meow helped - or confused him but he stopped for a while.

Yesterday morning, when I settled next to the cupboard to show him who was feeding him, I put some cat calm dry food in my hand and offered it to him. Wasn't expecting much to be honest, but he leaned right forwards and nudged a few free from my hand. The munchies fell beneath my hand and he actually pushed under my hand to get them twice. It took me all of my self control to keep still and not cheer out loud! I was so happy to get to touch him.   

Later that day, I had been working in the room next to him with all the doors open so my other two cats could go by and say hello and eat all the cat treats I so carefully place around the rooms! I knew it was unlikely he'd come out of his cupboard while I was there, so I went downstairs for a while. I then got called into work and completely forgot that the door upstairs was open. I remembered a couple of hours later and expected to come home to a demolished house and a jubilant Huxley sat upon the smoking rubble! Needless to say the house didn't get trashed but Huxley had been wandering and had taken a liking to another cupboard! The filthy gas cupboard behind the couch. I put his food out upstairs and Snaf, Mara and I camped out in my bedroom for a few hours hoping he'd come back up. I set up my phone as a video camera and could watch him exploring downstairs from my bedroom which was amazing - most I've seen of him moving around! He couldn't pluck up the courage to come upstairs anyway, so I went down and opened his cupboard doors and put lights on to encourage him. He escaped to the kitchen and had a little run in with Mara but nothing major. I went in the kitchen all tentatively and calmly and carefully and he began to panic, leapt up onto the draining board with lots of glasses and I retreated. After ten minutes I went in again, ignored him and started washing the dishes. After all, its my kitchen and I realised I couldn't not be going in my house rooms because there was a grumpy cat in there. After two minutes, no hissing, growling or fuss, he jumped down and went to eat his food in his cupboard!

I thought after having such an adventurous day that he'd sleep most of the night, but when I popped in to use the loo, he took the opportunity to escape the cupboard while I was stuck and I'd forgotten to shut the door so argh, he was free again! Expecting to be massacred in my sleep, Mara seemed to step in after an hour, had a loud altercation with him on the stairs and both went to their normal beds to sleep. 

Today, he's like nothing has happened, but Mara seems to be less keen on invading his cupboard for his food, which is a good thing!

I'm off for the weekend to do voluntary work today, and my friend is looking after the moglets. He has listened to me talk non-stop Huxley now for nearly three weeks so is fully aware of the situation and I think all will be well! I hope! 

See you guys soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It gets better and better


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hihi,

Not much to update on Huxley really. He now has the full run of the house with the cat flap set to a careful 'IN' only to avoid any accidental escapes. He seems rather set on escaping and when I'm watching him on camera spends a lot of time sniffing around the front door. He still avoids me at all costs, though I have seen him peeking around doors to check if the coast is clear before he comes out. Its a little harder to interact with him now he's out and about in the house as he tends to be hiding behind the downstairs couch or under the upstairs couch when I'm around. It's also harder for him to get his food as Snafu and Mara have no qualms about eating his food right in front of him, poor mite. Its also means he's not feliwayed up to the eyeballs as I can't afford to feliway every room!

In fairness, when Ive been watching him on camera, he definitely is more relaxed, he stretches out and has a clean. He's even been playing with his favourite cat toy. 

He doesn't get on with Mara at all. She has gotten a little mean, and will guard the top of the stairs so he can't get into his rooms. I have been encouraging her into the bedroom at night and making a fuss of her when she's behaving. Snafu, my 16 year old laid back cat has been very chilled out. There's been no hissing from him or at him by Hux. This morning, I was talking to Huxley who was under the upstairs sofa and throwing cat threats in for him, in an effort to encourage him to come closer. He was creeping closer and eating in front of me which is great  However, just as he was extending to get one close to my hand, Snafu, who I didnt think could even fit under the couch, managed to squash himself between me and Huxley and proceeded to eat all the munchies he could find. There was not a meow of objection from Hux and I could only laugh. 

So, nearly four weeks now, and I'm seeing little progress on a day to day basis. I have to ask myself if Huxley is better off with me, as he so obviously hates humans and just wants to be outside, but then every now and then he seems relaxed and at least he is fed and warm, and not in a cage at the rescue centre.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi @ZoeM I'm not a cat expert (as you can see from my doggy signature....), but I would say that you are making real progress.

Huxley has come on from the terrified cat who hid in a cupboard in your bathroom, to the explorer of your house. I would say that is definitely progress!
It looks like Hux is going to take a long time to settle in and feel completely confident in his surroundings, but that is just the type of cat he is - he will do things when he feels ready. And if he could talk, I bet he would say that he is pleased with his progress and is getting to be happy with his surroundings too


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think you are all doing great hun 
I also have a feeling that Hux and Snafu could become friends in time. From my experience the boys are usually more laid back and accepting of other cats.
Please keep us posted xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Think how far you've come in a short while. It is still early days but he is showing there are times when he is relaxed. This is a cat who is harder work than most and he is never going to be a lap cat plus it may take months for you to feel that he's accepted your place as home but I think you will get there.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww I think you will get there in the end. Just a couple of things to throw into the mix. Try using a wand toy instead of a towel. He might have been wrapped in a towel before to restrain him so has bad memories of them. Zylkene appears to have no taste so it's also worth trying. Stay in the room where he is just talking softly to him and slowly moving around if he can't see you he will soon realise you are not a threat. I'm sure you will get there in time. It could be a while but you are progressing slowly so that's great. xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your encouragement. It's been heartwarming and kept me feeling more upbeat about Hux, who, this week, has been amazing!!!!!

I dont know what exactly has clicked in his head, but something has changed this week. It began when he actually started crawling to the edge of beneath the couch to where I usually throw him in a few cat munchies whilst lying on the floor talking to him. So in the mornings, he anticipates me coming in and crawls there to take the cat munchies out of my hand. Since he's moved out of the cupboard, he's been more relaxed, even falling asleep when I was sitting quietly in the hope he'd sneak out for his dinner! 

Then, on wednesday, I bought him some tiny little catnip mice. Oh my god, he loves them! I came home from work to find one on the stairs, and the rest upstairs, when I'd left two downstairs! He likes to keep them stashed under his couch. 

I started sitting in my bedroom, near the door, as I figured in the same room was too close for him to come out - this was a breakthrough. I chatted and gave cat treats to my older cat Snafu, who doesnt mind Hux at all. Hux seems a little besotted with him! Hux was watching, then out of nowhere, ran past me into the bedroom so he could see Snaf a bit closer. Snaf was nonplussed and I held out my hand with some treats in for Hux, who then not only took the cat treats but nuzzled my hand for more. I was overjoyed! Hux then played with his cat nip toys in the same room, and took a few treats from my hand again. I went to bed, and was working on my laptop, Snafu curled up next to me like normal. After about half an hour, this little head popped up and then disappeared, then five minutes later, Hux jumped onto the bed and lay down. My jaw was on the floor. He jumped down after about ten minutes of watching Snafu sleep.

He has also discovered that the couch is in fact comfier to lie on then lie under, and he has been stretching out on it, while I sit in the doorway 'working'. 

This evening, I settled in my spot again, and he came over after a little encouragement. Snaf kept stealing his cat treats so I had to keep them in my hand. Hux nuzzled into my hand, licked my fingers, and was rubbing himself into my leg. I heard him really purr for the first time! He came very close to me, head butted me in the face in a friendly way, let me stroke him again, had some more cat treats and just seemed so happy. We had a little play with his cat wand toy thing, and then he wandered off so play with his catnip mice. 

I have to admit, I had real doubts whether he would ever be this friendly - I am over the moon. He's a brave little soul and will be so affectionate once he overcomes his fears.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

What a fantastic update @ZoeM !
Well done you and Hux!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That is absolutely fantastic!!! Go Hux!!! I feel you will see him improve in leaps and bounds now he is gaining confidence. I love the photo and pleased that Snafu isn't hostile to him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I commented on your other thread but this sounds so wonderful. He is obviously really getting to love you and Snafu. So pleased for you.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thrilled to hear the progress


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It never fails to fill me with admiration and love for cats, when I see the enormous capacity they have for investing their trust in humanity. All they need is a little consistent kindness and patience from their human companions and they feel safe to give their affection. It is very humbling to see such faith.

I am so pleased to hear of the progress @ZoeM


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What a wonderful update! You have done so well and I'm thrilled for both you and Hux xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Its been a few weeks since my last update about Hux and he continues to come along in leaps and bounds. He is an absolute joy. He gets on wonderfully with my two cats - their reaction to him tends to differ as he gets a little over excited, especially when there is food around and tends to rush past them. He has the full run of the house now, though prefers to stay upstairs so I'm working on getting him more confident downstairs at the moment. 

In the morning, he squeaks at me next to the bed and sometimes jumps up to give me a wake up nuzzle. He follows me downstairs with the other two cats and sometimes forgets that I'm no longer scary and gets stuck on the stairs frozen. If I crouch down he remembers I'm okay and comes over for a pet, before continuing to go downstairs and trying to steal the other cats' food! 

I have reclaimed my cupboard happily as he no longer goes in there. His giant cat activity centre is near the window where all the cats can bird watch and chill out now. 

Some of the funniest things he does is when Im sat downstairs. He will play with his toys and be having a catnip frenzy running into every room and up and down the stairs, then he will hear the cat flap in the kitchen and Mara appears. He looks at her, then goes in the kitchen then comes back out and looks at her again, as if she's just appeared from nowhere. When she goes back up, he rushes into the kitchen and looks puzzled for a minute then goes to sit on the window ledge to watch her outside. I am loathe to let him outside as I enjoy his company so much, he is so playful and affectionate. He's quite bright though so I expect it won't be long before he follows Mara out into the great outdoors.

Oh! I almost forgot, last week, I took Hux to the vets!! His sneezing had gotten worse so I was a little concerned. There was no fight at all, I just fed him half his breakfast then enticed him with cat treats into the cat carrier that I had left out the night before and put cat treats in over night. He did flip out a bit once he realised he was trapped but soon settled again. I had given the vets prior warning as I genuinely thought he would be a handful, and he was as good as gold. The vet was brilliant with him and didnt do anything she didnt feel was absolutely necessary. Turns out he had cat flu anyway, which can reactivate after a period of stress. She gave him an injection to help with any secondary bacterial infection and some metacam for the inflammation and within a few days he was even crazier than ever so obviously feeling much better. Thankfully neither of my other two cats caught it, I guess they already have had it anyway.

I am working with Hux on getting him used to downstairs more, and I think he will overcome his bouts of nervousness in his own time. A friend is looking after the three of them this weekend as I'm doing voluntary work fri,sat, sun so I'm hoping Hux will come out and bond with him. Last night when he came over, Hux was too sleepy so couldnt be bothered coming out from beneath the couch to say hello but I have faith in him overcoming his shyness when he's wanting his breakfast! My friend believes I photoshop all my photos of him and that I've somehow managed to make crazy videos with another black cat! Its such a turnaround and I'm so happy and more importantly, so is he! 

I almost feel like a fraud coming on here and telling people of all the normal cat behaviour my Hux is showing but its so amazing!   I need to go and get some more breakfast anyway as Snafu has just licked the butter off my toast as I was typing!

Love you guys!

Z


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh and some photos!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh this makes me so happy  Way to go Huz and Zoe!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh @ZoeM that is a fantastic update.
And I'm sure that everyone will be so pleased to hear how well Hux is doing, especially after all the struggle you had with him at the start.
Very well done!
And nice pics, particularly of Hux looking at the camera


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to know he's settling down so well. Lovely photos. Doesn't it make you feel good?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well done you! It's your hard work and patience that is now paying off with Hux! So pleased to hear the great update xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I keep forgetting to check in this section 

Fabulous news @ZoeM  your patience and dedication have paid off.... by the bucket load :Happy well done you!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone!

Hux continues to amaze me with his bravery and courage  He has been to the vets again today, and was wary of my last trick to get him into the cat carrier... cat treats and a quick push of the rear last time meant he kept carrying the cat treats out to eat them! He was much less stressed anyway, and was as good as gold in the vets! He still has cat flu though, still sneezing the most gorgeous gloopy mess which he then licks off his face! So he couldnt have his vaccinations. He also seems to have a single flea thats giving him scabs underneath his chin. He is very intolerant of me getting him by the scruff to keep him still so its been hard to clean him up. I did manage to use the flea comb on him and caught three fleas from his belly and neck - he has none on his back! It was like wrestling a shark combing his belly! But lots of treats involved so he has no hard feelings! Im getting frontline plus from the vets in two weeks, and going to blitz my house with Indorex which apparently works for 12 months!

He has been petted by my friend now and even came down to visit my friend and I when we were downstairs. He comes peeking out from the top of the stairs to see whats going on when friends are over.

He remains an absolute delight and keeps me constantly laughing and smiling at his antics. He carries a little fluffy ball all round the house, like he's a puppy and has learned to copy Mara in cheating with the cat treat maze dispenser grr! I need to make it more challenging by covering it up! He's also starting barging past both cats in the rush for food and treats so I've started weaning him off the zyllene capsules. The feliway is still in use though as is the Calm pet food.

Im going to continue documenting his progress mostly because 1) I like writing about him  ) and 2) To encourage others who come on here with a rescue cat and feel doubts that things are not going to work out - they will! It is worth it 10000% to get a rescue cat, and a huge thanks to all on here who constantly encouraged me and bouyed me up when I was worried about him

And finally a pic! I was getting my ear either licked or it was snot. I'm hoping for the former but actually... I don't really care ))


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ZoeM said:


> Im going to continue documenting his progress mostly because 1) I like writing about him  ) and 2) To encourage others who come on here with a rescue cat and feel doubts that things are not going to work out - they will! It is worth it 10000% to get a rescue cat


Can I add 3) because we all like reading about Hux and his progress.
Hope the cat flu (and the fleas) goes soon and he is less itchy (and snotty...) but it seems that Hux is doing fantastic anyway.
Great news


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Another lovely update and great photo! xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Love hearing about Hux. So good to know he's happy and settling down now. ​


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

You guys are awesome. #3 cus you guys enjoy hearing how he's doing   

So... I had a huge panic on Saturday! Just thinking about it sets my heart racing, and I know I'm probably over-reacting but I was terrified.

I was not long in from voluntary work and bumped into my next door but one neighbour and her disabled daughter who is crazy about animals and screams in excitement every time she sees Mara! We were chatting on my doorstep, and Snaf came over to say hi, but disappeared pretty sharpish when the screams of glee from friend's daughter alarmed him. The cats were all hungry (thank god) and even Hux came downstairs to see what was going on. He's not really been close to the opened front door yet but has sat back and watched while I pop to my car. Hux came nearer and nearer and I was so proud of him, it was my neighbours first time of seeing him.

I continued to chat *groans* I should have known he was getting bolder and to shut the door. Hux was suddenly outside and I just froze, he is still incredibly skittish and runs from me and loud noises. I didn't know what to do. I called him back, all gently and calmly but he suddenly trotted over to the corner, and disappeared into the undergrowth/fence. I must have looked distraught cus my neighbour made her excuses and took her daughter in quickly, to keep it quiet. The noisiest damn car came as I was approaching the fence, with cat treats in hand, shaking the bag in the hope it would bring Hux closer and then home. I live in a cul de sac so I wasn't too worried about the car, it was at the top of the road some distance away but Hux was crouching down and refusing to come out. I'm not sure whether he was scared or just stubbornly holding on to his freshly gained freedom. I wasnt sure if I was intimidating him further so I sat down and tried to encourage him out - it was starting to get dark and I knew I had to get him in before it got completely dark as finding a black cat at night is near impossible!

He took off across the road and disappeared into 'Nanny Marys' garden, Mara came over at this point, and seemed to be trying to herd him out for me, but then I couldn't see him. I started back to the house to get his actual cat food hoping the noise of his dish would remind him where he gets fed! He then disappeared into the bit of wasteland that is at the end of the cul de sac and through the fence there. There are loads of cats nearby and I was so scared for him. Stupidly really, cus he's really not scared of other cats, but he's not had his vaccinations yet with having cat flu etc. 

After about twenty minutes crouching on the floor and calling him aimlessly, I turned back to the house and sat on the doorstep. Snaf came over and I remembered how much Hux loves Snaf, so I carried Snaf over to 'Nanny Mary's garden and called Hux again. When I looked over the road, Hux was happily trotting towards the house and door, and I could only breathe out in relief. He got extra food and cat treats and I made it very clear I was happy he was home. 

I know he was a stray and abandoned for a while, and perhaps I'm selfish in wanting him to stay in, but I really really want him to be a house cat. I didn't have the option with Mara but for her to be an outdoor cat as she was going nuts to get out. Hux, now hes calmer hasnt really expressed an interest in going out until NOW. Night and Snafu were/are house cats and though they did enjoy 10 minutes wandering outside with me sat on the doorstep, if they got stuck outside they would fret. Snaf uses the cat flap about once a week and prefers his home comforts.

So, do I let Hux out? And how do I manage this? I had read somewhere about letting them out when they are hungry, but Hux doesnt do 'slow careful' introductions to things, he just likes to shoot off and then wonder what happened, taking the repercussions later. The back yard is completely contained so I could show him the cat flap and let him wander the back yard a little but getting over the wall would not be a challenge for him so it wouldnt be long before he was up and away. Being such a nervous soul, Im scared of him getting startled and then lost......

Any advice my lovely friends?

Z


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gosh I can only imagine how scared you were when Hux went for a wander - thank goodness he came home readily and before night!
Other than this episode though I gather he hasn't clamoured to go out? Sounds like just an opportunist moment to me. 
So I'd just carry on what you were doing prior to Saturday. I'd only consider allowing Hux out if he was really suffering as a house cat.
You mention a yard - could this be cat proofed perhaps, as a happy medium for Hux and Snafu? xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Would it be fairly easy to completely cat proof the garden to give them all some safe outside space?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Know how you feel, phew, it certainly gets your heart racing. Great that he came back, that shows he knows where his home is now. If you want him to be an indoor cat, I would go on doing what you were doing and see how he gets on. If he's desperate to go out, he will certainly let you know, it took Bunty six months before she started to go stir crazy indoors and like Mara I had to let her out eventually. I think it may depend on what life they had before whether they are happy indoors or not. Other options are cat proofing your yard or perhaps a large pen.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

So its been a few weeks and Hux is doing really well. He's settled in so well, and is friendly with me all the time 

He's even managed two trips to the vet - though he does get stressed to the point of panting and little sweaty paws. His cat flu is all cleared up and he's flea-free again!

I think in his last home, there were children around. I looked after a neighbour's little girl for a couple of nights while my friend was in hospital and Hux was surprisingly forthcoming! All visitors are now given cat treats on arrival to encourage him to be less shy when I have guests. This worked so well a few nights ago that he settled in between my friend and I and curled up. I was amazed 

He's figured out the cat flap - by watching Mara and with no encouragement from me *grumbles*. On the flip side, this has really made him a happier cat. He's more affectionate when he comes home and he does come home (which was my biggest worry). He enjoys sitting on the wall and staring in at me waving like an idiot at him from the window. He has the most puzzled expression on his face when I do this hah. About a week ago, he hadn't come home for a few hours and I was at the front door shaking the cat crunchy bag to encourage him home. There was a little meow from near my car and I thought that's odd, he doesn't usually meow. As the little black cat got nearer I realised it wasn't Hux but it was very similar to him. It seems the crunchy rattling is well used in my neighbourhood! Just behind the little black cat trotted Mara, and then Hux came over behind the two of them. Hux is too clever to be lured by food so he stayed well away (and returned about 5am).

The best thing that's happened this week (hugely beaming smile) is that he slept on my bed with me last night. He also has started snuggling next to me on the couch, and even settled on my lap for a few minutes.

He's a delight - and all the more so for the shaky start - I have to wonder if I would have bonded quite as much to him without the initial weeks of traumatic hissing, growling and scratching!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What a lovely update


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant update, thanks hun! Hux has done amazingly well, so pleased for you :Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So nice to see photos of the lovely Hux and great to hear he is now getting along so well and becoming a confident cat under your TLC.


----------

